# Browser Hang when Posting



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

im using Abyss Web Server X1 running PHPBB 3.0 Forum.

i receive emails of my members that when they click submit button, the browser goes blank and no data is sent. some can some can't.

anyone know how/why this happen? tnx

i have router ASUS RX3041

HIJACK THIS LOGS

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:37:26 PM, on 6/17/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\abyssws.exe
C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\abyssws.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\STacSV.exe
C:\Program Files\DynDNS Updater\DynDNS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Ragnarok Server Console\ROServerConsole.exe
E:\eAthena-SQL-12448[Stable]\login-server_sql.exe
E:\eAthena-SQL-12448[Stable]\char-server_sql.exe
E:\eAthena-SQL-12448[Stable]\map-server_sql.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AbyssWebServer] C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\abyssws.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - Startup: My_AutoWarkey_Script.lnk = C:\Program Files\Warkeys\AutoWarkey\AutoHotkey\AutoHotkey.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: DynDNS Updater Service (DynDNS_Updater_Service) - Kana Solution - C:\Program Files\DynDNS Updater\DynDNS.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: MySQL5 - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\STacSV.exe

--
End of file - 5861 bytes


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would start by looking at the web server logs to see if there are any errors being encountered which prevent posting by some users.

Peace...


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

hi thanks for giving me idea on where to start! helps a lot.

i found this error "PHP Notice: Undefined index:"

which brings me to this thread and explains it well
http://www.programmingtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=36618

im trying to get on how to setup my $_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER'].

anyone? tnx!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

First, is "Undefined index:" *all* that you found in your log or did you see information after the "Undefined index:" in the log?

Second, the HTTP_REFERER information will be sent by the browser when it contacts your web server. If that information isn't available to phpBB, that means it wasn't sent and that's a configuration issue on the browser end.

So, if I were you I would do this. I would contact ONE of the people who has this problem with your forum. I would coordinate a time when they try to post such that you can monitor your web server log for one of those "undefined index" messages. If you get one when they try to post, you will have to find out which browser they are using, which platform they are using, and what security software they have installed. Some combination of that information can be used to determine if something on their end is blocking the REFERER information from being sent to your server.

Peace...


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

heres the error


> PHP Notice: Undefined index: act in C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\htdocs\web\function.inc.php on line 59


i have this error too "Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit"

error undefined index points to this line of code


> if (!$_GET['view']){


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

If you can, please post the section of your log here so we can see all the info. 

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

oks here it is

PHP Notice: Undefined index: view in C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\htdocs\web\gallery.php on line 29
Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit
PHP Notice: Undefined index: view in C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\htdocs\web\gallery.php on line 29
Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit
PHP Notice: Undefined index: view in C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\htdocs\web\gallery.php on line 29
Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit
PHP Notice: Undefined index: view in C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\htdocs\web\gallery.php on line 29
Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit
PHP Notice: Undefined index: view in C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\htdocs\web\gallery.php on line 29
Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit
PHP Notice: Undefined index: view in C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\htdocs\web\gallery.php on line 33


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, can you post your ENTIRE log? The section you posted didn't contain one of the messages you posted previously.

Peace...


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

hehe because its a little embarassing

download it here

http://ivcfbicol.mine.nu/files/cgi.log

please use wordpad.exe


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, fair enough.  I'll take a peek and will let you know if I find anything. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Which gallery MOD are you using with phpBB 3?

Peace...


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

hi! its 3am here.  still looking for a miracle hehe
anyway

phpbb 3? i didnt install any phpbb MOD. gallery.php were in path htdocs/web/

my members are having trouble at http://sijetro.mine.nu/board posting

not at my htdocs/web/ path


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I'll take a peek at your forum tonight when I get home. 

It's looking like there's an issue with your phpBB configuration but we'll see what we can figure out. 

Peace...


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

ok tnx!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I tried registering with your forum and that doesn't even appear to be working. If I were you, I would register a handle on the phpBB support forum and ask your questions there. I'm thinking you've got a phpBB installation issue, given the number of warnings, notices, and errors you're getting.

Peace...


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

i already did. still tnx for your time


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

i already did. i guess its all started when i install my new router.


----------

